
Feds charge former SF building commissioner Rodrigo Santos with bank fraud - colawars
https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/feds-charge-former-sf-building-commissioner-rodrigo-santos-with-bank-fraud/
======
colawars
SF is an expensive city to build in.

